# Mezcladora de 5 canales



## gabolema (Sep 24, 2006)

Hola!
En Pablín encontré este circuito: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/mix5m2a/index.htm
Es una mezcladora de 5 canales, y dos auxiliares...
Mi duda es si se le puede agregar la opción de aumentar y bajar el volumen...Es decir, para usarlo en los ensayos con mi banda...

O eso ya sería una potencia?

Como ven no entiendo mucho del tema...pero estoy ansioso por empezar!
Otra cosa, me bajé el programa para abrir el archivo q está al final de la página, pero no me lo abre, a alguien más le pasó esto?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Leonel (Sep 24, 2006)

hola!
con respecto a lo que preguntas, tenes potenciometros por cada canal que te permite controlar el volumen de cada canal.
Pero si vos queres un potenciometro que sea general osea, un master tendrias que ponerlo en la salida de la mezcladora.
espero que te sirva de algo.

bye


----------



## gabolema (Sep 25, 2006)

Muchas gracias! Era exactamente eso lo que quería saber!
Cuando comience a hacer el circuito te voy a preguntar cómo se conecta las perillitas al potenciómetro...no sé si me expresé bien
Gracias!


----------



## Juan Mesa (Oct 27, 2006)

perdon por tirarte atras, porque en si el circuito ta bueno, pero por experiencia propia, no recomiendo hacer mezcladoras caseras, ya que estas al final te jodenla vida, pila de ruidos, tenes problemas de ganancias, bajas un canal y te baja los otros, etc, yo sinceramente te recomendaria conseguir algo ya armado, ya que a los precios actuales estan MUY a cuenta, y mas si tenes una banda, ya que una mezcladora sirve muchisimo para grabar demos y demas, aparte, si vives en argentina o españa (eso creo yo, si no eres de ahi mis disculpas) estan mas baratas, aca en Uruguay, unas berinher andan alrededor de 350 dolares, pero en españa o argentina, tal vez (95 % seguro) tan mas baratas, y te olvidas del tema de fabricar ni pasar trabajo, y tenes 2 auxiliares, ecualizadores por canal y algunas hasta con efectos, bueno, perdon por la critica y que quede claro que respeto lo que decidas, bueno saludos


----------



## chasca_2 (Oct 29, 2006)

Buenas!!, si me permiten, coincido en que ese circuito no sirve mucho y menos para instrumentos, tendrias que buscarte alguno que tenga minimo un operacional por canal, con esto evitas lo que comentan sobre que si bajas el volumen de un canal se bajan los otros.
Saludos


----------



## Guille DJ (Oct 29, 2006)

echale un vistazo a este link y ya tu te lo piensas

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/23837/


dado a que las cosas son diferentes a lo que eran antes, no te voy a insistir mucho en el tema pero podrias pensar en hacertela si de verdad disfrutas haciendote tu mismo los proyectos electronicos, pero tambien te sale bien de precio el optar por una nueva de  la tienda, en fin aki en españa las mesas de 4 canales conmutados estan sobre 100€, y las de 4 o 5 canales, sin conmutar suelen salir unos 250,300€ dependiendo ya de la marca de los ecualizadores por canal que lleve, etc etc...

en fin yo te animo que la hagas tu, pero haz lo que veas, en el link tienes todos los datos necesarios para hacer una completita



un saludo


----------

